# Trolling?



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone wanna troll around in the Gulf tomorrow morning?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

It should be a good start "way" out in good water.:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you get the drive fixed jason?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Help me think up a good excuse to tell the boss. And then i'll meet you at Sherman Cove.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Help me think up a good excuse to tell the boss. And then i'll meet you at Sherman Cove.


Cat bit your testicals...or angry beaver bit off your nipple...Giggity


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kenton u taking frankinyak out?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a Native Slayer 14.5 to use. Launching on Ft Pickens or in front of Peg Leg Petes


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Why arent you workin??? I guess you need something to do!! Gonna have to put you on my payroll. Cause if you have time to fish, I have plenty of work needs done, lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I ain't working because if i am gonna be in the direct sun with birds shitting on me I would rather be floating on a plastic boat..... 

I have had a bad night delivering pizza. Six hours and $27...... customers screwing with me....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Shoulda came to work with me today!!!! Maybe I coulda finished in less than 13 hrs!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I need some offshore therapy bad!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

JD would you mind a tag along?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason, Ive only fished four times since June as Ive been so busy with clients so when I do go next (not even sure when that will be) I want some me time!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Jason, Ive only fished four times since June as Ive been so busy with clients so when I do go next (not even sure when that will be) I want some me time!


That's awesome, Jason asked JD on a fishing date and got shot down! Given your profession, I think you should stick with the classic "Hey baby, want to go get a pizza and bang?" The prospect of getting a free or discounted pizza just may make the line work! 

JD, remember that picture I sent of my wife a few months ago? I have a tandem and she loves string bikinis, can we tag along sometime? Will supply the pizza.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Only if I can ride in the tandem with your wife! This is her right?


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, that's her. You have PA14's, done deal! I would also consider an outright trade, just something to ponder...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Might not be any more discounted pizza. If shit don't pick up i am giving them a two weeks notice....


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Might not be any more discounted pizza. If shit don't pick up i am giving them a two weeks notice....


Wish you had said that two weeks ago, I could have hired you at $14! Ended up hiring back an old employee.


----------

